# Авиация > До 1945 >  Комдивы

## Morsunin

По мотивам 2-го тома "Комдивы" и справочника "Командование корпусного и дивизионного звена советских ВС периода ВОВ" 1964.
С учетом сайтов ОБД и ПН получилось - первые десять:

1сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 14А)			
янв.-авг.41 п Туркель Иван Лукич(стал ком. ВВС 14А)
24.08.41-15.02.42 п Головня Михаил Михайлович(был ком. 147иап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 14А)

2сад (расформирована 20.02.42)			
26.05.-15.12.41 п Архангельский Петр Петрович(стал ком. ВВС 39А)
16.12.41-20.02.42	п Сандалов Владимир Александрович(был ком. 125бап,	стал ?)

3иад (обращена на формирование упр. 7иак ПВО)			
08.08.40-07.07.41 п Данилов Степан Павлович(с 07.07.41 стал ком. 7иак ПВО)

4сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 4уд.А)
?-08.41 кбг Соколов Алексей Николаевич(стал нач. Сталинградской ВАШП)	
08.41-22.02.42 п Самохин Иван Климентьевич(был зам. ком. 7сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 4уд.А, а через неск-ко дней стал ком. ВВС 34А)

5сад (расформирована 18.02.42)			
май.41-26.09.41 п Ерлыкин Евгений Ефимович	(стал ком. 7иак ПВО)
27.09.41-18.02.42	п Данилов Степан Павлович(был ком. 7иак ПВО, стал зам. ком. ВВС 54А)

6сад(I форм.)(11.08.41 обращена на формирование ВВС 48А)			
08.08.40-11.08.41	п Федоров Иван Логинович(стал ком. ВВС 48А)

6сад(II форм.)(расформирована 11.02.42)			
26.08.-02.12.41 м,с 18.09.41 п Сиднев Борис Арсеньевич(был ком. 38иап,	стал ком. ВВС 28А РВГК)
02.12.41-11.02.42	м,с 04.01.42 пп Дельнов Иван Васильевич(был ком. 288шап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 11А)

7сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 3уд.А)			
08.08.40-22.02.42	п Петров Павел Максимович(стал зам. ком. ВВС 3уд.А)

8сад (расформирована 16.02.42)			
08.08.40-13.07.41	п Гущин Василий Андреевич(с 26.05.41 идком. ВВС 27А,стал ком. ВВС 27А)
14.07.41-16.02.42	п Торопчин Николай Степанович(с 26.05.41 идком. 8сад, стал ком. 125иад)

9сад (расформирована 25.06.41)			
08.08.40-08.07.41	г-м Черных Сергей Александрович(арестован 08.07.41,	 растрелян 16.10.41)

10сад (27.01.42 обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 50А)			
08.08.40-10.10.41	п Белов Николай Георгиевич(с 11.41 стал ком. ВВС 30А)
10.10.41-27.01.42	п Федульев Семен Иванович(был нш 10сад, стал ком. ВВС 50А)

PS: даты в разных источниках разные, привел наиболее вероятные, уточнения приветствуются

----------


## Morsunin

11сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 3А)			
08.08.40-22.06.41	п Ганичев Петр Иванович(смерт.ранен при налете на аэр. 22.06.41)	
22.06.41	пп Юзеев Леонид Николаевич врид.(зам. ком. 11сад) ранен в ногу 22.06.41
22.06.41 пп Гордиенко Андрей Васильевич врид.(ком. 127иап)	
22?.06.-21.11.41 г-л Кравченко Григорий Пантелеевич(был ком. 64иад?, стал ком. ВВС 3А)
21.11.41-13.02.42	пп Ложечников Андрей Александрович(был ком. 237шап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 3А)

12бад, сад(обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 16А)			
08.08.40-18.09.41	п Аладинский Владимир Иванович(стал ком. ВВС 43А)
19.09.41-31.01.42	п Крупский Иван Васильевич(был зам. ком. 12сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 16А)

13бад (расформирована)			
08.08.40-08.41 г-м Полынин Федор Петрович(с 16.08.41 стал ком. ВВС Бр.фр.)

14сад (расформирована)			
05.-07.41 п Зыканов Иван Алексеевич(отстранен от командования и отдан под суд - 12.02.42 приговорен Военным трибуналом ПриВО за халатность в работе, что привело к большим потерям матчасти, к 10годам ИТЛ с отсрочкой до конца войны - направлен в 3забр) 	
07.41-20.03.1942 п Срывкин Владимир Алексеевич(был зам.ком. 70сад, вероятно стал зам. ком. ВВС 40А)

15сад (обращена на формирование упр. РАГ-6)			
08.08.40-авг.41 г-м Демидов Александр Афанасьевич(ранен 08.41 лечился до 10.41, стал ком. 6РАГ)
авг.-03.10.41 п Перминов Александр Романович врид(нш 15сад)	

16сад (обращена на формирование упр.ВВС 21А)			
фев.-окт.41 г-м Шевченко Владимир Илларионович(с 10.41 стал ком. ВВС 37А)	
окт.41-10.02.42 п Янсен Борис Владимирович(был ком. 135бап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 20А)

17сад (расформирована)			
24.01.-11.09.41	г-м Гусев Александр Иванович(вышел из окружения? с 23.11.41 стал ком. 106иад ПВО)	

18дбад (обращена на укомплектование 52дбад)			
12.11.40-20.08.41	п Дубошин Алексей Михайлович(стал ком. 52дбад)


19сад(бад) (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 40А)			
12.11.40-дек.41 п ,с 09.11.41 г-м Богородецкий Александр Константинович(стал ком. ВВС 10рез.А)
дек.41-10.02.42 п Пушкарев Федор Степанович(был ком. 33бап, стал нач. упр. 1-й воздушной трассы ВВС КА в Куйбышеве)
10-20.02.42 пп Фельдшеров Исаак Ефимович	врид(нш 19бад)

20сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 18А)			
08.08.40-25.03.42	г-м Осипенко Александр Степанович(с 02.04.42 стал зам. ком. Войсками ПВО по ИА)	
26.03.-15.04.42 полк.ком. Велюханов Иван Мартынович врид(военком 20сад)  (с 04.42 стал нач.политотдела ВВС 12А)

----------


## Morsunin

21сад (расформирована)				
08.08.40-15.09.41	п Галунов Дмитрий Павлович(стал вридком. ВВС 12А)
16.09.-05.12.41 п Губанов Дмитрий Андреевич(был зам. ком. 21сад, снят за низкий уровень воинской дисциплины стал ком. уч.-бомб. группы УТЦ ЮФ)
16.12.41-24.04.42 п Попов Дмитрий Дмитриевич(был зам. ком. 20сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 37А)

22дбад (переформирована в 62аддд) 			
09.40-13.08.41 п Токарев Борис Кузьмич(стал ком. 140сад)	
13.08.41-21.03.42	п Тупиков Георгий Николаевич(был ком. 52дбад, стал ком. 62аддд)

23сад, тбад (переформирована в 53аддд)			
26.05.-22.06.41 пп Антошкин Иван Диомидович(стал ком. 77сад)
22.06.-10.41 п Нестерцев Виктор Ефимович(был ком. 77сад, стал ком. ВВС 10А)
10.-15.12.41 п Дорожкин Филипп Андреевич врид(нш 23тбад)	
15.12.41-18.03.42	пп Георгиев Иван Васильевич(был ком. 47сад, стал ком. 53аддд)

24иад (обращена на формирование упр. 6иак ПВО)		
12.40-06.07.41 п Климов Иван Дмитриевич(стал ком. 6иак)

25иад (расформирована)			
08.08.40-22.10.41 г-м Нанейшвили Владимир Варденович(07.-09.41 идком. ВВС 47А, стал ком. ВВС 46А)	
22.10.41-15.04.42 пп Шалимов Виктор Михайлович(был зам. ком. 31сад, стал ком. ВВС 47А)

26дбад (переименована в 1трад)			
27.03.41-06.03.42	п Скрягин Георгий Степанович(стал нач. упр. 4-й возд. трассы ВВС КА в г.Казань)

27иад(I фор.) (обращена на формирование упр. 8иак ПВО)			
03.01.-06.07.41 п Старостенков Иван Карпович(стал ком. 66сад)	

27иад(II фор.) (переформирована в группу ИА ПВО Крымского фронта)			
07.41-22.04.42 м, пп Иванов Иван Иванович(был ком. 270иап, 25.08.-05.09.41 идком. ВВС 44А, стал ком. группы ИА ПВО Крымского фронта)

28сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 10А)		
40-27.07.41 ?
27.07.41-10.01.42	пп,с 02.12.41 п Мозговой Сергей Яковлевич(был зам. ком. 13бад	, отстранен с понижением с 02.42 стал ком. 25зап)
10-25.01.42 пп Жуков Анатолий Павлович(был ком. 32иап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 5А)

29иад						
15.05.41-30.03.42	м,с 06.11.41 пп Савицкий Евгений Яковлевич(12.08.-11.09. стажровка на фронте, стал ком. ВВС 25А)
30.03.42-03.09.45	м,с 06.10.42 пп,с 28.05.43 п Горлов Никита Романович(12.08.-11.09.41 вридкд(ком. 18иап), был ком. 18иап)

30бад					
12.10.40-07.01.42 п Муравьев Виктор Сергеевич(стал нач. авиабазы)	
08.01.-01.08.42	п Миклашевский Александр Иванович(после учебы КУНС при ВА КиШС ВВС КА был зам. ком. 18дбад,	стал нач. ав. отд. штаба 17А)
01.08.42-16.10.44	пп Александровский Георгий Александрович(был зам. ком. ВВС 17А, стал зам. ком. 113бад)
16.10.44	03.09.45	пп,с 30.8.45 п Сажин Николай Иванович(был ком. 12орап)

----------


## Morsunin

31сад (расформирована)			
10.01.-13.12.41 п,с 29.10.41 г-м Руденко Сергей Игнатьевич(стал ком. ВВС 61А)	
13.12.41-09.02.42 кбг Громов Михаил Михайлович(после командировки в США, был нач. ЛИИ, стал ком. ВВС Кал.фр.)
09-26.02.42 п Байдуков Георгий Филиппович(был зам. ком. 31сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 4уд.А)

32иад			
15.05.41-03.42 п Мачин Михаил Григорьевич(с 02.42 назначен ком. ВВС 40А)
03.42-03.09.45 п Федоренко Георгий Семенович(был ком. 304иап)

33дбад, бад				
10.01.-09.10.41 п Виноградов Василий Александрович(стал ком. ВВС 25А)	
10.10.41-16.03.42 п Божко Георгий Дмитриевич(был ком. 251тбап, стал ком. 103трап)
16.03.42-03.07.44 п Калинушкин Михаил Николаевич(был ком. 34сад, стал зам. ком. 10ВА)
06.08.-02.09.44 м Нойкин Николай Максимович вридкд(зам. ком. 33бад) 	
03.07.44-03.09.45 пп,с 30.2.45 п Коробейников Тимофей Степанович(был зам. ком. 53бад)

34бад, сад				
15.09.40-06.41 п Баранчук Константин Григорьевич(стал ком. ВВС 16А)	
16.06.41-16.03.42 п Калинушкин Михаил Николаевич(был зам. ком. 32сад, стал ком. 33бад)
16.03.42-11.05.45	пп,с 06.10.42 п Михайлов Константин Алексеевич(был ком. 98сад)

35дбад (обращена на укомплектование 52дбад)		
09.40-20.08.41 п Каравацкий Афанасий Зиновьевич(стал ком. 132бад)

36иад				
05.41-27.09.42 п Зеленцов Виктор Владимирович(с 10.42 стал зам. ком. 6иак ПВО)	
27.09.42-01.05.43	п Митенков Алексей Иванович(был ком. 6иак ПВО, стал зам. ком. 1ИА ПВО)
01.05.43-15.05.43 п Зеленцов Виктор Владимирович(был зам. ком. 6иак ПВО, стал ком. 125иад)
16.05.44-01.45 г-м Торопчин Николай Степанович(был ком. 125иад, снят за грубейшие нарушения воинской дисциплины с 04.45 стал зам. ком. 106иад)
01.-11.05.45 п Мельников Игорь Сергеевич(был ком. 147иад)

37сад (расформирована)			
27.05.-10.09.41 п Тягунов Василий Михайлович(стал ком. ВВС 17А)	
11.09.41-25.02.42	пп Александровский Георгий Александрович(был ком. 56бап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 17А)

38иад, сад (обращена на формирование ВВС 39А)			
08.08.40-15.09.41	г-м Евсевьев Иван Иванович(стал ком. 102иад)	
16.09.41-28.02.42	п Щегликов Степан Семенович(был ком. 66шап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 39А)

39иад (расформирована)			
08.08.40-18.08.41	п Холзаков Евгений Яковлевич(стал ком. 2РАГ	)
18.08.41-10.02.42	пп Литвинов Борис Иванович(был зам. ком. 39иад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 8А)

40дбад (расформирована)			
08.08.40-25.07.41	п Жданов Василий Николаевич(стал ком. ВВС 23А)	
25.07.41-05.02.42	п Батурин Василий Ефимович(был зам. ком. 40дбад, погиб в авиакатастрофе) 
06.02.-31.03.42 п Дзамашвили Шалва Алексеевич(был зам. ком. 40дбад, стал зам. ком. 36аддд)

----------


## Morsunin

41бад (расформирована)			
08.08.40-20.08.41	п Новиков Иван Яковлевич(умер в госпитале от болезни)	
21.08.41-12.02.42	п Нечипоренко Степан Игнатьевич(был ком. 10бап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 34А)

42дбад (расформирована)		
08.08.40-31.03.42	п Борисенко Михаил Харламович(стал ком. 4РАГ)

43сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 20А)			
08.08.40-23.10.41	г-м Захаров Георгий Нефедович(стал нач. ВАШП в г.Улан-Уде)	
24.10.41-04.02.42	п Образков Иван Абрамович(был зам. ком. 43сад, стал ком. ВВС 20А)

44иад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 6А)		
28.03.41-18.02.42	п Забалуев Вячеслав Михайлович(стал ком. ВВС 22А)

45сад (обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 12А)			
05.-10.41 п Батыгин Иван Терентьевич(стал ком. ВВС 9А)	
10.41-25.03.42 пп, с 16.01.42 п Кожемякин Александр Владимирович(был ком. 210бап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 12А)

46сад (расформирована)			
02.41-28.08.41 п Писарский Борис Романович(02-29.06.41 идкд, стал ком. ВВС 52А)
29.08.41-22.12.41	п Бурдин Анатолий Андрианович(был зам. ком. 46сад, погиб 22.12.41)
23.12.41-01.03.42	м Коновалов Сергей Филиппович(был ст.летчик отдела эксплуатации Упр. ВВС ДВФ, стал зам. ком. ВВС 30А)

47сад (обращена на формирование упр. 1 и 2 резабр)			
?-27.06.41 п Травкин Дмитрий Николаевич(НБЗ 26.06.41(плен))	
27.06.41-28.01.42	п Толстиков Олег Викторович(был зам. ком. 47сад, 24.11-12.41 был вридком. ВВС 59рез.А, стал ком. 1резабр)
24.11.-12.41 пп Георгиев Иван Васильевич(был ком. 312шап, стал ком. 23тбад)

48дбад (обращена на укомплектование 52дбад)		
08.08.40-20.08.41	п Буянский Николай Николаевич(стал зам. ком. 1РАГ)

49сад (обращена на формирование упр. 4РАГ)		
10.01.40-11.09.41	п Пуцыкин Иван Петрович(стал зам. ком. 4РАГ)

50дбад, аддд, бад	
14.04.41-22.05.43	п Лебедев Сергей Сергеевич(стал ком. 1гв.аддд)
22.05.43-09.05.45 п,с 13.03.44 г-м Меньшиков Федор Иванович(был зам. ком. 50аддд)

ЗЫ: Организационная структура ВВС РККА (КА). Дивизии почуствуйте разницу с изданием 1964 года(почти всё взято из справочника указанного выше)

----------


## Morsunin

51дбад	переформирована в 1нтбад		
40-19.08.1941 п Жуков Сергей Евгеньевич	
20.08.-05.12.1941	пп,с 30.10.41 п Логинов Евгений Федорович(был пом. нач. по ЛП 2ВШШ,	стал ком. 1нтбад)	

52дбад(I фор.)					
11.40-13.08.1941	п Тупиков Георгий Николаевич(стал ком. 22дбад)

52дбад(II фор.) переформирована в 24аддд			
20.08.41-06.03.142 п,с 29.10.41 г-м Дубошин Алексей Михайлович(был ком. 18дбад, стал ком. 24аддд)

53дбад, бад (переименована в 55бад)				
11.40-09.42 п Слобожан Давид Яковлевич(стал зам. ком. 10ВА)	
09.42-11.44 ?

54иад обращена на формирование упр. 7иак ПВО		
27.03.-07.07.41	п Симоненко Семен Яковлевич(стал зам. ком. 7иак ПВО)

55сад обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 7 отд.А			
05.-18.07.1941 п Жеребченко Федор Федорович(стал ком. ВВС 7А)	
18.07.41-07.03.42	п Филин Василий Михайлович(был зам. ком. 55сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 7А)

56иад	переформирована в упр. 2РАГ		
27.03.-18.08.1941	п Дементьев Федор Никит(ов)ич(стал зам. ком. 3РАГ)

57сад	расформирована		
03.41-16.02.42 п Катичев Кузьма Александрович(стал зам. ком. ВВС МВО)

58бад	не сформирована?	

59иад	обращена на формирование 3РАГ		
18.06.-03.09.41 п Туренко Евгений Георгиевич(стал зам. ком. 2РАГ)

60сад	обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 33А			
27.03.-28.08.41 п Татанашвили Евстафий Захарович	убыл в распоряжение ком. ВВС КА	
28.08.-20.09.41 п Харебов Алексей Иванович	врид(нш)	
21.09.41-27.01.42	г-м Клевцов Василий Ильич(был слушателем 1 курса ВА КиШС ВВС КА, стал ком. ВВС 33А)

----------


## Morsunin

61иад	обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 13А			
27.03.41-02.01.42	п Ухов Валентин Петрович(стал ком. ВВС 61А)	
03.01.-08.02.42 пп Мельников Петр Иосифович(был ком. 24бап,	стал зам. ком. ВВС 13А)

62бад	расформирована		
27.03.-13.09.41 п Смирнов Владимир Васильевич(попал в окружение, со штабом выходил с боями к линии фронта, попал во второе кольцо, был ранен)

63сад обращена формирование упр. ВВС 40А		
27.03.41-03.01.42	п Анисимов Петр Николаевич(стал ком. 5РАГ)

64иад	обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 6А			
01.05.41 15.02.42	п Осадчий Александр Петрович(стал ком. ВВС 24А)	

65иад	обращена на формирование упр. 5РАГ			
11.07.-23.09.41 пп Степанович Прокопий Григорьевич(был ком. 71сад, стал ком. 5РАГ)

66иад,бад расформирована				
09.07.-09.11.41 п Старостенков Иван Карпович(был ком. 27сад,	стал ком. 144иад)-иад
10.11.41-28.04.42 п Котляр Феодосий Порфирьевич(был ком. 724нбап, стал ком. ВВС 48А)-бад	

67иад не сформирована?

68бад	расформирована		
41-02.07.41 г-м Пятыхин Иван Гаврилович(стал ком. ВВС Орл.ВО)

69сад расформирована		
05.-15.07.41 м Ольховский Николай Иванович (стал зам. ком. 34сад) 	
15.07.41-03.42 п Лисин Василий Тимофеевич(был зам. ком. 32сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 2уд.А)

70ад	расформирована			
06.03.-02.08.1941	п Кислов Андрей Александрович(стал ком. ВВС 25А)	
03.08.41-13.03.42	п Сильвестров Анатолий Александрович(был зам. ком. 29иад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 25А)

----------


## Morsunin

71ад(I форм.) обращена на формирование упр. 8иак ПВО			
27.03.-11.07.41 пп Степанович Прокопий Григорьевич(стал ком. 65иад-5РАГ)	

71ад(II форм.)	расформирована				
15.07.41-11.04.42	п Баланов Никифор Федорович(был зам. ком. по ИА Закавк. Зоны ПВО, стал зам. ком. ВВС 44А)	

72сад(I фор.) 	расформирована		
04.-18.10.41 п Китаев Владимир Алексеевич(стал ком. ВВС 44А)

72иад(II форм.)	расформирована			
12.41-15.04.42 п Китаев Владимир Алексеевич(был ком. ВВС 44А, стал зам. ком. ВВС 51А?)

73сад	обращена на формирование ВВС 56А		
27.03.-06.41 г-м Белецкий Евгений Макарович(стал ком. ВВС 19А)
06.-08.41 нш пп Щербаков Владимир Николаевич	врид(нш)		
08.41-25.03.42 пп,с 1.3.42 п Белицкий Геннадий Иванович(был идкд 74сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 56А)

74сад(I фор.)	расформирована			
41-08.41	идкд пп Белицкий Геннадий Иванович(зам. ком. 74бад) стал ком. 73иад	

74сад(II фор.)	расформирована			
11.01.-25.04.1942	п Гиль Яков Илларионович	был ком. АГ (стал зам. ком. ВВС 37А?)

75сад	обращена на формирование упр. ВВС 38А			
06.03.41-02.02.42	п Кузнецов Павел Осипович(стал зам. ком. ВВС 38А)	

76иад	расформирована				
06.03.-03.12.41 п Ушаков Владимир Алексеевич(стал ком. ВВС 60рез.А - 3уд.А)	
03.12.41-04.03.42	п Рязанов Василий Георгиевич(был нач. группы контроля ВВС ЮЗФ, стал ком. МАГ ЮЗФ)

77сад	обращена на формирование упр. 1 и 2 резабр			
06.03.-22.06.41 п Нестерцев Виктор Ефимович(стал ком. 23сад)	
22.06.41-27.01.42	пп,с 20.10.41 п Антошкин Иван Деомидович(был ком. 23сад, стал ком. 2резабр)

78иад	обращена на формирование упр. 6иак ПВО			
26.05.-06.07.41 п Митенков Алексей Иванович(стал зам. ком. 7иак ПВО)			

79иад	расформирована			
26.05.41-25.03.42	пп Семененко Иван Андреевич(стал ком. ВВС 35А)	

80ад не сформирована?

----------


## Morsunin

81дбад	переформирована в 3аддд			
 06.07.-17.08.41 кбр Водопьянов Михаил Васильевич(был пилотом Полярной авиации, снят стал ком. Пе-8)
17.08.-03.12.1941	п Голованов Александр Евгеньевич(был ком. 212дбап, стал зам. ком. 3аддд)
82бад	расформирована 30.11.44			
26.07.41-15.10.42	пп Нюхтилин Владимир Филиппович(был ком. 10дбап,	стал зам. ком. 11ВА)
		?		
27.04.43-16.10.44	м Роганов Александр Григорьевич(был инспектор-летчиком по ТП 11ВА, убыл на КУКС с 06.45 стал зам. ком. 6гв.бад)
16.10.-30.11.44 м Галич Макар Михайлович	вридкд(ком. 442дбап)

83бад			
25.07.41-03.09.45	пп,с 03.01.42 п Володин Митрофан Семенович(был зам. ком. 32сад)

84сад	расформирована			
10.09.-15.11.41 м Баклагин Константин Константинович(был ком. 56иап, стал ком. 24зап Заб.фр.)
16.11.41-15.01.42	пп Борейко Викентий Григорьевич	вридкд(был нач. ОРО 31сад)	стал нач. ОРО ВВС 30А
16.01.42-25.02.42	пп Юкалов Алексей Александрович(был ком. 55бап, назнач. вридкп 445бап, но тяж. заболел, с 27.06.42 стал нач. ВСС Упр. ВВС Заб. фр.)

85иад	расформирована		
28.08.41-12.03.42	пп Ерохин Анатолий Алексеевич(был инструктором по ТП Упр. ВВС Заб.фр., стал ком. 454бап)

86бад	расформирована			
28.08.41-02.42 м Кучма Петр Михайлович(был ком. 49бап, стал ком. 457бап)

87сад	расформирована			
28.08.41-02.42 м Плещенко Григорий Петрович(был ком. 51иап,	стал зам. ком. ВВС 36А)

88иад	расформирована		
28.08.41-	?

89шад	расформирована			
28.08.41-01.42 м Скобарихин Витт Федорович(был ком. 64шап, убыл на КУКС с 22.06.42 стал зам. ком. 201иад)
01.-02.1942	?

90сад	расформирована		
01.09.41-08.02.42	м Кацай Кузьма Тихонович(был	, стал ком. 795иап)

----------


## Morsunin

91сад	расформирована			
09.41-08.02.42 м Морозов Иван Сидорович(стал ком. 283иап)

92иад	расформирована			
26.09.-18.11.41	п Антонов Николай Дмитриевич(был ком. 154иап, стал зам. ком. 7иак ПВО)
18.11.41-10.02.42	п Симоненко Семен Яковлевич(был зам. ком. 7иак ПВО, стал ком. ВВС 31А)

93-94?

95иад	 расформирована			
08.41-05.01.42			
05.01.-02.42 пп Печенко Иогансен Константинович(был ком. 60иап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 2А)

96шад, иад					
24.08.-15.12.41 п Рубанов Степан Ульянович(был ком. 168рап, убыл на КУВНАС с 05.42 стал зам. ком. 204иад)	
16.12.41-15.08.42	м Червяков Ефим Степанович(был ком. 306иап, с 30.06.42 формировал 149иад, стал ком. 149иад)
16.08.42-01.08.44	пп Панков Леонид Ефимович(был зам. ком. 96иад, с 30.06.42 идкд, убыл на КУВНАС)
02.08.44-03.09.45	пп,с 30.08.45 п Кочергин Иван Александрович	(был ком. 14иап)

97сад	расформирована			
01.09.41-10.03.42	п Агафонов Павел Елисеевич(был зам.ком. 32сад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 50А)

98сад	расформирована			
05.09.41-15.03.42 пп Михайлов Константин Алексеевич	)был ком. 47иап, стал ком. 34сад)

99сад	расформирована			
10.09.1941	10.03.1942	пп Абросимов Борис Александрович	был ком. 75шап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 35А)		

100-й вроде не было
PS: первая сотня закончена, пока жду отзывов, предложений, уточнений, исправлений

----------


## OKA

"В Алматы на 93 году жизни скончался дважды герой Советского Союза Талгат Бегельдинов 10 ноября 2014, 17:36

В Алматы сегодня ночью скончался легендарный казахстанский летчик, дважды Герой Советского Союза, генерал-майор авиации Талгат Якубекович Бегельдинов, сообщает Zakon.kz

Вопрос об организации похорон сейчас решается. По некоторым данным, возможно, что гражданская панихида состоится послезавтра

Напомним, что Талгат Якубекович Бегельдинов родился 5 августа 1922 года в городе Пишкек и там же окончил среднюю школу.

В Красной Армии служил с 1940 года. В 1942 году окончил Оренбургскую военную авиационную школу пилотов. Член ВКП(б)/КПСС с 1943 года.

Участник Великой Отечественной войны с января 1943 года. Свой первый боевой вылет совершил утром 17 Февраля 1943 года, а к вечеру - еще два. Вскоре одержал свою первую воздушную победу сбив истребитель Bf.109. В боях за Харьков был сбит. Несмотря на многочисленные трудности, сумел перейти линию фронта и вернувшись в свой полк продолжил боевую деятельность.

Заместитель командира эскадрильи 144-го гвардейского штурмового, авиационного полка (9-я гвардейская штурмовая, авиационная дивизия, 5-я воздушная армия, 2-й Украинский фронт) гвардии старший лейтенант Бегельдинов к июню 1944 совершил 155 боевых вылетов на разведку и штурмовку вражеских укреплений, аэродромов, железнодорожных узлов, скоплений войск противника.

Звание Героя Советского Союза с вручением ордена Ленина и медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 4619) гвардии старшему лейтенанту Талгату Бегельдинову присвоено 26 октября 1944 года за отвагу и боевое мастерство, проявленные при освобождении городов Знаменка, Кировоград, за лично сбитые в воздушных боях 4 вражеских самолета и эффективное содействие наземным войскам при выходе на государственную границу СССР.

Командуя эскадрильей того же полка (9-я гвардейская штурмовая, авиационная дивизия, 1-й гвардейский штурмовой, авиационный корпус, 2-я воздушная армия, 1-й Украинский фронт), к марту 1945 года совершил ещё 120 боевых вылетов.

Второй медали "Золотая Звезда" (№ 6554) гвардии капитан Талгат Бегельдинов удостоен 27 июня 1945 года за умелое руководство эскадрильей и боевые подвиги при штурмовки скопления войск и техники противника в боях за города Краков, Оппельн (Ополе), Катовице, Бреслау (Вроцлав) и Берлин.

Всего за два года Бегельдинов совершил 305 боевых вылетов, проведя в них в общей сложности без малого 500 часов, уничтожил много боевой техники и живой силы противника, в воздушных боях сбил 7 самолетов, еще несколько сжег на земле при штурмовке вражеских аэродромов.

Достойным завершением боевого пути Бегельдинова в Отечественной войне явилось его участие в Параде Победы 24 июня 1945 года.

После войны продолжал службу в ВВС СССР. В 1950 году он окончил Военно-воздушную академию. Заслуженный военный лётчик СССР. С 1956 года - в запасе. С 1957 по 1970 год - старший инспектор и заместитель начальника Казахского территориального управления гражданской авиации. В 1968 году Бегельдинов заочно окончил Московский инженерно-строительный институт и продолжительное время работал на руководящих должностях в системе Госстроя Казахской ССР. Депутат Верховного Совета СССР 2-го, 3-го созывов.

Талгат Бегельдинов жил в Алматы и являлся президентом благотворительного Международного фонда, который носит его имя и оказывает помощь инвалидам ВОВ и детям-сиротам.

Генерал-майор. Награжден орденом Ленина (26.10.1944), 2 орденами Красного Знамени, орденами Александра Невского, Отечественной войны 1-й и 2-й степени, Красной Звезды, Славы 3-й степени, украинским орденом «За заслуги» 3-й степени (5.05.2010), медалями.

Почётный курсант Оренбургского высшего военно-авиационного училища лётчиков имени И.С.Полбина.

Бронзовый бюст установлен на родине. В Казахстане имя дважды Героя Советского Союза Бегельдинова носит Военный институт Сил воздушной обороны в городе Актобе.

 

Напомним, что в сентябре прошлого года из жизни ушел Сагадат Нурмагамбетов (25 мая 1924, с. Трудовое, Алексеевская волость, Акмолинский уезд, Акмолинская область, Киргизская АССР - 24 сентября 2013, Алма-Ата) - генерал армии, первый министр обороны независимой Республики Казахстан (1992-1995), Герой Советского Союза, Народный Герой Казахстана."

...

----------


## Morsunin

Скорблю вместе со всеми кто помнит о Талгате Якубековиче.
Повод перечтать мемуары "Пике в бессмертие"
ВОЕННАЯ ЛИТЕРАТУРА --[ Мемуары ]-- Бегельдинов Т. Я. Пике в бессмертие

----------


## Morsunin

Всех с годом 70-летия  Победы !!!
Продолжу.

101иад переформирована в 9иак ПВО
04.10.41-15.01.42 п Смирнов Константин Николаевич(был ком. 2АК ДБА, стал ком. ВВС 12А)
16.01.42-06.42 п Шведов Николай Иванович(был нач. 5(авиапланерного) отд. Инспекции ВДВ КА, стал ком. 141иад)
06.42-26.09.42 г-м Евсевьев Иван Иванович(был ком. 141иад, стал ком. 8иак ПВО)
27.09.-29.10.42 вридкд п Скотаренко Михаил Никифорович(нш) 
30.10.42-06.43 пп, п Костенко Алексей Тимофеевич(был зам. ком. 269иад, стал ком. 310иад)

102иад переименована в 2гв.иад
06.11.41-03.42 г-м Евсевьев Иван Иванович(был ком. 38сад, стал ком. 141иад)
03.42-08.42 пп Красноюрченко Иван Иванович(был ком. 141иад, отстранен за потерю боев.техники при перебазировании из Сталинграда за Волгу - стал зам. ком. 102иад)
08-09.42 г-м Демидов Александр Афанасьевич(был ком. 104иад, стал ком. 6иак ПВО)
09.42-10.42 врикд пп Красноюрченко Иван Иванович(зам. ком. 102иад, стал ком. 147иад)
10.42-31.03.43  п Пунтус Иван Григорьевич(был идком. 8иак ПВО, стал ком. 2гв.иад)

103сад расформирована
01.11.41-05.03.42 п Удонин Илья Давыдович(был ком. 137бап, стал зам. ком. ВВС 32А)

104иад
24.11.41-08.42 г-м Демидов Александр Афанасьевич(был ком. 6РАГ, стал ком. 102иад)
08.-11.42 вридкд пп Беляков Константин Дмитриевич(был ком. 348иап,  стал зам. ком. 104иад)
15.11.42-10.43 г-м Гусев Александр Иванович(был ком. 106иад,  стал ком. 328иад)
10.43-12.44 пп, п Куреш Михаил Федорович(был зам. ком. 9иак ПВО, стал ком. 124иад)
12.44-05.45 идкд п Беляков Константин Дмитриевич(зам. ком. 122иад)

105иад переформирована в 10иак ПВО
12.41-30.04.42 г-м Король Степан Георгиевич(был зам. ком. Сев.-Кавк. Зоны ПВО по ИА, стал ком. 148иад ПВО) 
30.04.42-09.07.43 пп, п Рыбкин Леонид Григорьевич(был ком. 148иад, стал ком. 10иак)

106иад
12.41-15.11.42 г-м Гусев Александр Иванович(был ком. 17сад, стал ком. 106иад)
15.11.42-05.45 п, г-м Демидов Петр Куприянович(был ком. 147иад)

107-109ад?

110сад расформирована
01.-02.42 м Швецов Александр Иванович(был ком. 152иап, стал ком. 122иад)

----------


## Morsunin

111-112?

113дбад, аддд, бад перформирована из 133бад
29.01.-23.10.42 п Очеретный Николай Михайлович(был  ком. 134бад, снят за выс. аварийность, стал зам. ком. 132бад, умер от сердечного приступа 05.08.44)
24.10.-23.11.42 п Абрамичев Сергей Ильич(был нач. 3-го отд. Упр. и БП ГУ обучения, формирования и укомплектования ВВС РККА, погиб при катастрофе Ил-4)
24.11.42-24.02.43 вридкд пп Калинин Борис Павлович (нш 113аддд)
25.02.-26.06.43 п Базиленко Александр Мартынович(был зам. ком. 244бад, убыл на КУ ком. и нш авиадивизий при ВА КиШС ВВС КА с 12.43 стал нач. Молотовской ВАШП УрВО)
27.06.-28.08.43 г-л Мичугин Федор Георгиевич(был ком. ВВС САВО ,снят - в резерв Упр. кадров ВВС КА)
01.09.43-05.09.44 г-м Щербаков Михаил Васильевич(был нач. авации ВДВ,  погиб при перелете из Сиверской в Кандалакшу) 	
06.09.44-05.45 п Финогенов Михаил Сергеевич(был зам. ком. 113бад)	

114-121?

----------


## Morsunin

122иад	
15.02.42-19.06.43 пп, п Шевцов Александр Иванович (был ком. 110сад, стал ком. 144иад)	
06.-19.09.43 вридкд пп Веклич Владимир Александрович(зам. ком. 122иад)	
19.09.43-05.45 п Погрешаев Федор Арсентьевич(был зам. ком. 10иак ПВО)	

123иад	
02.44-05.45 п Сорокин Сергей Васильевич(был нач. отдела БП центр. штаба ИА ПВО ТС)	

124иад	
29.03.-28.12.44 п Соколов Станислав Осипович(был зам. ком. 125иад, стал зам. ком. 142иад)
29.12.44-05.45 п Куреш Михаил Федорович(был ком. 104иад)

125иад
03.03.42-16.05.44 п, г-м Торопчин Николай Степанович(был ком. 8иад, стал ком. 36иад)
16.05.44-05.45 п Зеленцов Виктор Владимирович(был ком. 36иад)


126иад
04.05.-01.07.42 пп Московец Пимен Корнеевич(был ком. 161иап, стал ком. 274иад)
01.07.-25.12.42 вридкд п Слищук Евгений Илларионович(нш)
25.12.42-06.09.43 п Девотченко Иван Георгиевич(был зам. ком. 126иад, снят из-за высокой аварийности - стал зам. ком. 141иад)
07.09.43-20.08.44 п Скворчевский Иосиф Андреевич(был зам. ком. 141иад, стал ком. 10иак ПВО)
20.08.44-05.45 п Акулин Николай Иванович(был ком. 127иад)

127иад
29.04.-20.08.44 п Акулин Николай Иванович(был зам. ком. 126иад, стал ком. 126иад)
20.08.44-05.45 п Девотченко Иван Георгиевич(был зам. ком. 141иад)

128(Камчатская)сад
01-04.05.42 вридкд м Еремин Михаил Алексеевич(ком. 79сап)
15.05.42-21.07.44 п Силаев Петр Андреевич(был ком. 71сап, убыл на стажировку в 2ВА, после стал ид.пом. ком. 10ВА)
22.07.44-16.03.45 пп Рыбаков Федор Николаевич(был зам. ком. 128сад, погиб в авиакатастрофе) 
04.-05.45 кд пп Еремин Михаил Алексеевич(был зам. ком. 251шад)

129иад
19.05.44-08.03.45 п Егоров Алексей Степанович(был зам. ком. 240иад, снят в связи с высокой аварийностью и неудовлетворительным состоянием воинской дисциплины, убыл в распоряжение Упр. кадров ВВС КА)
12.03.-18.05.45 вридкд пп Сажнев Федор Иосифович(нш 129иад)

130иад
05.44-05.45 гв.пп, п Шинкаренко Федор Иванович(был ком. 133гв.иап)

----------


## Morsunin

131(134)сад сформирована из 1сабр АрхВО, расформирована 
08.41-24.11.41 п Плешивцев Борис Ильич(был  ком. 1сабр, стал ком. ВВС 58рез.А)

132бад
07.-08.41 ? вероятно бывший ком. 6дбап
08.41-10.42 п Каравацкий Афанасий Зиновьевич(был ком. 35дбад, стал ком. 3бак)
10.42-05.45 п, г-м Федоров Иван Логинович(был ком. 63бап)

133бад переформирована в 36аддд
07.-25.08.41 м Грабор Михаил Михайлович(был ком. 42дбап, погиб при катастрофе самолета)
29.08.41-21.03.42 пп, п Дрянин Виталий Филиппович(был ком. 83дбап, стал ком. 36аддд)

134бад переформирована в 113дбад
07.-12.41 ? вероятно бывший ком. 12дбап
06.12.41-29.01.42 п Очеретный Николай Михайлович(был зам. ком. 50дбад, стал ком. 113дбад)


135сад, иад  расформирована
04.08.41-03.42 п Салов Владимир Иванович(был ком. 84иап, 11.04.42 осужден по делу антипартийной группировки, умер в тюрьме 27.07.42, реабилитирован 29.05.42)
03.-04.42 кд п Колосов Михаил Иудович(был ?, стал ?)

136иад, сад, шад
20.08.-08.10.41 п Мамаков Вячеслав Гаврилович(был зам. ком. 4сабр, стал нач. отд. ВУЗ упр. ВВС СибВО)
10.41-15.02.42 м Ольховский Николай Иванович(был зам. ком. 34сад, стал ком. 19зап) 
16.02.42-30.04.42 м Шаров Иван Николаевич(был ком. 137сад, стал зам. ком. 136шад)
01.05.42-05.45 п Терехов Николай Павлович(был ком. 37бап)

137сад расформирована
28.08.41-16.02.42 м Шаров Иван Николаевич(был ком. 167иап, стал ком. 136сад)

138сад расформирована
09.41-22.02.42 пп Волощенко Григорий Фомич(был ком. 116иап, стал пом. нач. по  ЛП Чугуевской ВАШП в г.Чимкент)

139сад расформирована
10.41-04.11.41 м Рейно Леонид Дави(ы)дович(был ком. 215шап, стал ком. 143шад)

-02.42 пп Кочнев Александр Михайлович(был нач. ОРО ВВС 40А, стал ?)

140сад расформирована
10.41-28.02.42 п Токарев Борис Кузьмич(был ком. 22дбад, стал зам. ком. ВВС 31А)

----------


## Morsunin

141иад
02-21.11.41 вридкд п Попов Петр Степанович(нш)  был нш ВВС 54А  
25.11.41-09.03.42 пп Красноюрченко Иван Иванович(был ком. 142иад, стал ком. 102иад)
09-29.03.42 вридкд п Попов Петр Степанович(нш)
30.03.-08.06.42 г-м Евсевьев Иван Иванович(был ком. 102иад, стал ком. 101иад)
08-30.06.42 вридкд п Попов Петр Степанович(нш)
30.06.-15.11.42 п Шведов Николай Иванович(был ком. 101иад, убыл на КУВНАС при ВА КиШС ВВС КА в г.Чкалов после с 06.43 стал нач. 21 ВАШ первонач. обуч. Грузинской ССР)
16.11.-30.12.42 вридкд п Скворчевский Иосиф Андреевич(зам. ком. 141иад)
30.12.42-15.05.44 пп Московец Пимен Корнеевич(был ком. 274иад, погиб в авиакатастрофе)
16.05.44-05.45 п Шалимов Виктор Михайлович(был зам. ком. 8иак ПВО)

142шад, иад
25.10.-25.11.41 пп Красноюрченко Иван Иванович(был зам. ком. 36иад, стал ком. 141иад)
25.11.41-03.03.43 п, г-м Слюсарев Сидор Васильевич(был зам. ком. ВВС ЮЗФ , стал ком. 5сак)
03-15.03.43 вридкд Ковригин Александр Яковлевич(зам. ком. 142иад)
15.03.43-05.01.45 гв.пп Иванов Виктор Петрович(был инспектор по ТП Гл. инспекции ВВС при зам. наркома обороны СССР, стал зам. ком. 36иад)
06.01.-29.03.45 вридкд пп Ковригин Александр Яковлевич(зам. ком. 142иад)
29.03.-05.45 п Соколов Станислав Осипович(был идзам. ком. 142иад, до этого ком. 124иад)

143шад переформирована в 3резабр
04.11.41-23.01.42 гв.пп Рейно Леонид Дави(ы)дович(был ком. 139сад, стал ком. 3резабр)

144иад
09.11.41-10.08.42 п Старостенков Иван Карпович(был ком. 66иад, стал зам. ком. 105иад)
11.08.42-22.05.43 пп Нога Митрофан Петрович(был ком. 182иап, стал ком. 322иад)
22.05.-22.06.43 вридкд м Суворов Иван Павлович(зам. ком. 144иад)
22.06.43-05.45 п Шевцов Александр Иванович(был ком. 122иад)

145?

146сад сформирована из упр. 6РАГ, переформирована в упр. ВВС 49А
12.11.41-29.01.42 пп Кулдин Леонид Григорьевич(был зам. ком. 6РАГ, стал ком. ВВС 49А)

147иад
16.11.41-02.11.42 п Демидов Петр Куприянович(был ком. 27иап, стал ком. 106иад) 
02.11.42-09.03.44 п Красноюрченко Иван Иванович(был ком. 102иад, стал зам. ком. 9иак)
13.03.-20.12.44 пп, п Мельников Игорь Сергеевич(был зам. ком. 106иад, стал ком. 36иад)
12.44-09.45 пп Суворов Иван Павлович(был зам. ком. 106иад)

148иад
18-26.11.41 идкд пп Федоров Кирилл Артемьевич(нш) был нш 34иап
26.11.41-29.04.42 пп Рыбкин Леонид Григорьевич(был ком. 34иап, стал ком. 105иад)
29.04.-16.05.42 вридкд п Федоров Кирилл Артемьевич(нш)
16.05.42-06.03.43 г-м Король Степан Георгиевич(был ком. 105иад, стал ком. 310иад)
06.03.43-10.01.44 п Старостенков Иван Карпович(был зам. ком. 105иад, стал зам. ком. 8иак ПВО)
11.01.-13.02.44 вридкд пп Веклич Владимир Александрович(зам. ком. 148иад)  
13.02.44-05.45 гв.пп, п Терешкин Александр Алексеевич(был ком. 148гв.иап)

149иад
30.06.42-09.43 м Червяков Ефим Степанович(был ком. 96сад, снят за выс. аварийность, убыл в расп. Упр. кадров ВВС КА с 10.43 стал зам. ком. 330иад)
14.09.43-09.45 кд пп Козлов Михаил Васильевич(был зам. ком. 29иад)

150?

----------


## Morsunin

178иад 
06.45- гв.п Грисенко Александр Иванович был ком. 16гв.иад


179бад
04-09.45- г-м Дубошин Алексей Михайлович(был зам. ком. ВВС ДВФ по ДБА)

180шад вркд пп Панков Леонид Ефимович

181иад
24.07.44-09.44 идкд пп Иванов Василий Владимирович(зам. ком. по ПЧ 181иад) был зам. нач. политотдела 5иак
09.44-05.45 г-м Демидов Александр Афанасьевич(был ком. АрхВО)

182шад
08.07.44-05.45 г-м Шевченко Владимир Илларионович(был ком. 1сак - 18.05.44  снят и понижен в звании  05.-07.44 в распоряжении Главкома ВВС РККА) 

183бад
07.08.44-05.45 п Ситкин Михаил Александрович(был ком. 8орап)

184бад
только упр.

185иад
09.44-05.45 п Зайцев Георгий Николаевич(был зам. ком. 14иак)

186

187

188бад
01.01.44-05.45 гв.п Пушкин Анатолий Иванович(был зам. ком. 6гв.бад)

189шад
189нбад  с 01.01.44 ?
03.06.-09.44 п Ложечников Андрей Александрович(был ком. 227шад,  снят - стал ком. 839шап)
09.44-05.45 г-м Белицкий Геннадий Иванович(был ком. 262нбад)

190иад
02.44-05.45 п Фокин Василий Васильевич(был нач. 1-го отдела трассы Москва-Уэлькаль)

193иад
08.02.-29.05.44 п Рязанов Андрей Матвеевич(после КУКС был ком. 282иад, погиб в авиакатастрофе)
31.05.44-05.45 гв.п Миронов Сергей Иванович(был нач. Упр. ИА ГУ БП ФА ВВС КА) 

194иад
17.12.42-05.45 кд п Дементьев Федор Никит(ов)ич(был ком. 279иад)

195?

196шад
02.44-05.45 пп Грищенко Кирилл Константинович(был ком. 946шап)

197шад
25.02.44-23.02.45 гв.п Тимофеев Вячеслав Арсеньевич(был зам. ком. 225шад, стал ком. 300шад)
23.02.-05.45 кд п Ковалев Тарас Евдокимович(был ком. 300шад)

198шад
14.03.44-05.45 гв.п Белоусов Владимир Игнатьевич(был ст.инструктор-летчиком по огн. подготовке отдела штурм.авиации ГУ БП ФА ВВС КА)

199шад
31.12.43-05.45 п Виноградов Николай Сергеевич(был зам. ком. 307шад)

----------


## Morsunin

201иад переименована в 10гв.иад
10.05.42-17.07.43 пп, г-м Жуков Анатолий Павлович(был зам. ком. ВВС 5А, стал нач. Высшей офицерской школы воздушного боя ВВС КА) 
07.43 вридкд пп Скобарихин Витт Федорович(зам. ком. 201иад)
07.43-15.08.43 пп Владимиров Филимон Владимирович(после учебы на КУКС был ком. 3забр, снят как не сумевший организовать боев. работу частей дивизии и своего штаба, зачислен в резерв, погиб в Барай-Барановке как зам. ком. 331иад 03.02.44)
16.08.43-25.08.43 гв.п Срывкин Владимир Алексеевич(после учебы на КУКС был ком. 206шад, стал ком. 10гв.иад)

202иад, бад
10.05.42-02.11.42 п Янсен Борис Владимирович(был зам. ком. ВВС 20А, погиб в авиакатастрофе 02.11.42)
03.11.42-19.09.44 п, г-м Нечипоренко Степан Игнатьевич(был зам. ком. 242нбад, стал ком. 276бад)
20.09.44-05.45 п Александрович Владимир Иванович(был зам. ком. 219бад)

203сад переформирована в 231шад
10-24.05.42 п Аладинский Владимир Иванович(был ком. ВВС 43А, стал ком. 231шад)

203иад переименована в 12гв.иад
26.05.42-05.02.44 п, г-м Баранчук Константин Гаврилович(был ком. ВВС 16А, стал ком. 12гв.иад)

204сад переформирована в 232шад
10-24.05.42 г-м Трифонов Николай Константинович(был ком. ВВС 10А, стал ком. 232шад)

204бад переименована в 3гв.бад
01.06.42-21.01.43 п Ушаков Владимир Алексеевич(был ком. ВВС 3уд.А, стал ком. 2бак)
22.01.-03.09.43 п Андреев Сергей Павлович(был летчиком-инспектором Инспекции ВВС КА, стал ком. 3гв.бад)

205иад переименована в 22гв.иад
18.05.-12.11.42 пп Савицкий Евгений Яковлевич(был ком. ВВС 25А, стал ком. сводной АГ 17ВА, стал ком. 3иак) 
11.42-04.44 п Немцевич Юрий Александрович(был ком. 234иад, снят за эпизод с Серафимой Ситник(РОА), 06.44 направлен в тыл на должность зам. командира по лётной подготовке 3-й Краснознамённой авиабригады ВВС ПриВО) 
04.-06.44 вридкд пп Горегляд Леонид Иванович(зам. ком. 205иад, стал зам. ком. 9гв.иад)
06.44-08.44 гв.п Мачин Михаил Григорьевич(был нач. воен. представительства штаба ВВС КА на Аляске, стал ком. 5иак)
16.08.-27.10.44 гв.пп Горегляд Леонид Иванович(был зам. ком. 9гв.иад, стал ком. 22гв.иад)

206иад, шад
13.05.-27.12.42 п Срывкин Владимир Алексеевич(был зам. ком. ВВС 40А?, снят за невыполнение приказа по прикрытию танков 2гв.А(понесли б.потери), убыл в расп. воен.совета 8ВА, позже отправлен на КУКС, потом стал ком. 201иад)
28.12.42-15.02.44 гв.пп, п Чумаченко Леонид Карпович(был зам. ком. 226шад, с 23.06.44 стал ком. 308шад)
16.02.-13.04.44 п Чубченков Кирилл Моисеевич(после КУКС был ком. 308шад, сбит - плен) 
13.04.-07.06.44 идкд гв.пп Соковых Сергей Николаевич(нш)
07.06.44-09.03.45 пп Рыбаков Василий Николаевич(был ком. 1утаэ 9забр, НБЗ) 
10.03.-05.45 вридкд п Политыкин Гавриил Петрович(зам. ком. 206шад)

207сад, иад переименована в 11гв.иад
13.05.-21.08.42 п Мачин Михаил Григорьевич(был ком. ВВС 40А, стал нач. воен. представительства штаба ВВС КА на Аляске)
22.08.42 п Осадчий Александр Петрович(был ком. 266иад, стал ком. 11гв.иад)

208сад, нбад
12.05.42-30.05.43  кд пп, п Котляр Феодосий Порфирьевич(был ком. ВВС 48А, стал ком. 4гв.бад)
01.06.43-05.45 п Юзеев Леонид Николаевич(был ком. 223бад)

209иад(I форм.) расформирована
10.05.-15.10.42 п Забалуев Вячеслав Михайлович(был ком. ВВС 22А, стал ком. 209иад II форм.)

209иад(II форм.) переименована в 7гв.иад
15.10.42-01.05.43 п, г-м Забалуев Вячеслав Михайлович(был ком. 209иад I форм., стал ком. 7гв.иад)

210иад(I форм.) переформирована в 264шад
10.05.-14.06.42 г-м Папивин Николай Филиппович(был ком. 1забр, стал ком. 264шад) 

210иад(II форм.) переименована в 3гв.иад
14.06.42-21.03.43 п Ухов Валентин Петрович(был ком. ВВС 61А, стал ком. 3гв.иад)

----------


## Morsunin

211сад переформирована 212шад
10.05.-14.06.42 п Байдуков Георгий Филиппович(был ком. ВВС 4уд.А, стал ком. 212шад)

211бад, нбад, шад
14.06.42-27.01.43 п Архангельский Петр Петрович(был ком. ВВС 39А, стал ком. 7сак)
28.01.-08.08.43 кбг Логинов Николай Иванович(был нач. КУНС при ВА КиШС ВВС КА, стал нач. отд. изуч. опыта БД оперотдела Упр. АДД)
09.08.43 пп, п Кучма Петр Михайлович(после учебы на КУКС был ком. 248иад)

212сад переформирована в 256иад
10.05.-06.42 п Белов Николай Георгиевич(был ком. ВВС 30А, стал нш 1ИА)

212шад переименована в 4гв.шад
14.06.42 п, г-м Байдуков Георгий Филиппович(был ком. 211сад, стал ком. 4гв.шад)

213нбад
05.42-13.05.43 п Федульев Семен Иванович(был ком. ВВС 50А, тяж. ранен во время БВ, после лечения стал ком. 326нбад)
05.43 вридкд пп Хитров Петр Иванович(зам. ком. 213нбад)
05.43-05.45 г-м Молоков Василий Сергеевич(был начальником ЛИИ) 

214шад
05.-07.42 г-м Богородецкий Александр Константинович(был ком. 5УАГ, стал зам. ком. 1ВА)
07.42-03.45 п, г-м Рубанов Степан Ульянович(был зам. ком. 204сад, 17.06.-04.07.44 вридком. 1сак, стал ком. 8шак)
17.06.-04.07.44 идкд п Обухов Алексей Филиппович(был ком. 225шад, стал?)
03.-05.45 п Кретов Николай Прокофьевич(был ком. 4забр)

215сад, иад
05.42-15.07.42 идкд п Самохин Иван Климентьевич(зам. ком. 1ВА)
17.07.42-23.02.43 г-л Кравченко Григорий Пантелеевич(был в расп. ГУ ВВС КА до этого ком. 8УАГ,  погиб в ВБ) 
23.02.-03.43 вридкд п Троян Алексей Петрович(зам. ком.)
03.43-05.45 п Якушин Михаил Нестерович(был нач. отд. ИА Летной инспекции ВВС КА)

216иад, сад переименована в 9гв.иад
18.05.-10.10.42 г-м Шевченко Владимир Илларионович(был ком. ВВС 37А, стал ком. 1сак)
10.10.-28.11.42 вридкд пп Волков Михаил Николаевич(зам. ком. 229иад, с 27.11.42 стал зам. ком. 216иад)
27.11.42-05.04.43 г-м Борман Александр Владимирович(был вридзам. ком. 8ВА, стал ком. 1ИА ПВО)
04.43 вридкд гв.м Рыкачев Юрий Борисович(зам. ком. 219бад) с 11.05.43 стал зам. ком. 216сад
04.-17.05.43 вридкд пп Дзусов Ибрагим Магометович(ком. 45иап)
17.05.-17.06.43 пп Дзусов Ибрагим Магометович(ком. 45иап, стал ком. 9гв.иад)

217иад переименована в 8гв.иад
05.42-01.05.43 п, г-м Галунов Дмитрий Павлович(был ком. ВВС 57А, стал ком. 8гв.иад)

218нбад, бад
05.42-06.43 п, г-м Попов Дмитрий Дмитриевич(был ком. 5РАГ, стал зам. ком. 15ВА)
06.43 идкд п Руббе Николай Павлович (зам. ком. 218нбад)
06.-08.43 п Гребнев Петр Григорьевич(был нач. 2-й Чкаловской ВАШ стрелков-бомбардиров, убыл в распоряжение нач. ГУ ГВФ) 
08.43-05.45 пп Романов Николай Константинович (по комдивам с 10.07.43 был ком. 113бап) был ком. перегоночной аэ УФ и БП ВВС КА)

219бад
05.42-16.02.43 п Батыгин Иван Терентьевич(был ком. ВВС 9А, стал ст.пом. генерал-инспектора ВВС КА)
17.02.43-05.45 п Анисимов Петр Николаевич(был ст.инспектором упр. 4ВА)

220иад переименована в 1гв.иад
14.05.-01.08.42 кд г-м Борман Александр Владимирович(был ком. 14УАГ, отстранен за потерю 27.07. на аэр.Илларионовский 10 самолетов, стал вридзам. ком. 8ВА)
02.08.42-03.02.43 п Утин Александр Васильевич(был ком. 10утап, стал ком. 1гв.иад)

----------


## Morsunin

221бад
14.06.42-03.43 п Антошкин Иван Демидович(был нач. авиабазы, стал ком. 6сак)
03.43-05.45 п Бузылев Сергей Фавстович(был зам. ком. 221бад)

222бад, аддд переименована в 4гв.аддд
03.06.42-23.02.43 п Титов Федор Васильевич(был нач. Упр. формир. и компл. ВВС КА, погиб при вып. БЗ)
24.02.-26.03.43 п ГСС Кожемякин Иван Иванович(был зам. ком. по ПЧ ком. 222аддд, стал ком. 4гв.аддд)

223бад переименована в 4гв.бад
17.05.-15.06.42 пп Косенко Иван Константинович(был зам. ком. ВВС 61А, НБЗ)
16.06.42-24.05.43 пп, п Юзеев Леонид Николаевич был ком. 261бап, стал ком. 208нбад)
24-30.05.43 г-м Багаев Павел Егорович(стажер?)
01.06.-04.09.43 п Котляр Федосий Порфирьевич(был ком. 208нбад, стал ком. 4гв.бад)

224шад
23.05.42-18.02.43 п Филин Василий Михайлович(был зам. ком. ВВС 7А, стал ком. 10сак)
19.02.43-05.45 п Котельников Михаил Васильевич(был зам. ком. 224шад, 06.01.-03.04.45 идком. 8шак)
06.01.-03.04.45 идкд п Семенов Дмитрий Афиногенович(зам. ком. 224шад) 

225шад
18.05.42-06.44 пп, п Обухов Алексей Филиппович был ком. 241шап, стал ком. 214шад)
06.44-05.45 п Корпусов Василий Алексеевич был ком. 41шап

226шад(I форм.) переформирована в упр. 3шак
05.-12.42 п Горлаченко Михаил Иосифович(был ком. 198шап, стал ком. 3шак)

226шад(II форм.) переименована в 1гв.шад
25.12.42-18.03.43 вридкд пп Болдырихин Федор Захарович(зам. ком. 226шад, стал зам. ком. 1гв.шад)

227шад
24.05.42-27.04.44 п Ложечников Андрей Александрович(был зам. ком. ВВС 3А, снят за систем. нарушение воинской дисциплины с 03.06.44 стал ком. 189шад)
28.04.-05.44 гв.п Сапрыкин Валентин Филиппович(был зам. ком. 10гв.шад, стал ком. 4гв.шад) 
05.-15.10.44 гв.пп Левадный Александр Сидорович(был ком. 4гв.шад, убыл на КУ с 03.05.45 стал зам. ком. 311шад)
15-30.10.44 вридкд п Жидков Василий Кузьмич (нш)
30.10.44-05.45 п Обухов Алексей Филиппович(после болезни был ком. 214шад)

228шад переименована в 2гв.шад
25.05.-10.42 п Степичев Василий Васильевич(был ид зам. ком. ВВС 21А, стал ком. 2шак)
10.42-20.03.43 пп Комаров Георгий Осипович(был зам. ком. 228шад, стал ком. 2гв.шад)

229иад
18.05.42-30.12.43 п Степанович Прокопий Григорьевич(был зам.ком. 5РАГ, убыл на КУ с 06.44 стал ком. 10утабр 2ВА)
31.12.43-05.45 п Волков Михаил Николаевич(после КУ, до этого был зам. ком. 216иад) 

230шад
05.42-05.45 гв.пп, г-м Гетьман Семен Григорьевич(был ком. 7гв.шап)

----------


## Morsunin

231шад переименована в 12гв.шад
24.05.-10.42 кд п Аладинский Владимир Иванович(был ком. 203сад, стал ком. 3сак)
10.42-16.02.43 вридкд п Виноградов Николай Сергеевич(зам. ком. 231шад)
17.02.43-27.10.44 пп, п Чижиков Леонид Алексеевич(был нш 292шад, стал ком. 12гв.шад)

232шад переименована в 7гв.шад
24.05.-10.42 г-м Трифонов Николай Константинович(был ком. 204сад, стал ст. инспектором Упр. ВВС МВО)
10.42-03.09.43 п Вальков Алексей Георгиевич(был зам. ком. 232шад, стал ком. 7гв.шад)

233шад
25.05.42-02.43 п Толстиков Олег Викторович(был ком. 1резабр, стал ком. 9сак)
02.-27.07.43 п Смирнов Владимир Васильевич(был зам. ком. 1ВА,  НБЗ)
27.07.-03.08.43 п Васильев Василий Васильевич после КУ, стал ком. 311шад)
03.08.43-05.45 пп, п Смоловик Валентин Иванович(был зам. ком. 233шад)

234иад
05.-17.09.42 п Немцевич Юрий Александрович(был в распоряжении ОК ВВС КА до этого был ком. 4РАГ, снят за плохое прикрытие 3ТА и потерю 30 самолетов и летчиков в августе 42-го, с 13.11.42 ком. 205иад)
21.09.42-05.45 п Татанашвили Евстафий Захарович(был ком. 248иап)

235иад переименована в 15гв.иад
20.05.42-13.02.43 пп, п Подгорный Иван Дмитриевич(был ком. 46иап, стал ком. 4иак)
13.02.-10.03.43 вридкд пп Курочкин Алексей Иннокентьевич(ком. 239иап) 
10.03.-28.04.43 вридкд пп Чолок Николай Дмитриевич(нш)
29.04.43-19.08.44 г-м Лакеев Иван Алексеевич(был ком. 524иап , стал ком. 15гв.иад)

236иад
07.06.- 21.07.42 г-м Климов Иван Дмитриевич(был ком. 15УАГ, ранен, после лечения(с 10.42) стал нач. отд. ИА Инспекции ВВС КА при зам. наркома обороны)
22.07.42-05.45 м, п Кудряшов Василий Яковлевич(был ком. 268иап)

237иад
06.-01.07.42 г-м Белецкий Евгений Михайлович(был ком. ВВС 51А, стал ком. 1ИА)
01.07.-17.08.42 г-м Еременко Иван Трофимович(был  ком. ВВС 18А, стал ком. АГ НОР Закавк.фр.)

238шад, иад
08.06.-09.42 г-м Нанейшвили Владимир Варденович( был ком. АГ Нанейшвили( ком. ВВС 44А), стал зам. ком. 8ВА)
15.09.-12.42 м Шаров Иван Николаевич(был зам. ком. 136шад, убыл на КУ с 06.43 стал зам. ком. 286иад)
12.42-05.45 п Гиль Яков Илларионович(был зам. ком. 216иад)

239иад переименована в 5гв.иад
12.06.42-18.03.43 п Иванов Георгий Александрович(был ком. 6УАГ, стал ком. 5гв.иад)

240иад
15.06.42-15.04.43 п Симоненко Семен Яковлевич(был ком. ВВС 31А, стал нач. Качинской ВАШП)
16.04.43-05.45 гв.п, г-м Зимин Георгий Васильевич(был ком. 72гв.иап)

----------


## Morsunin

241бад
13.06.42-02.43 п Токарев Борис Кузьмич(был ком. ВВС 53А, стал ком. 1гв.шад)
02.43-24.09.44 п Куриленко Иван Григорьевич(был ст. инспектором 7ВА, стал нач. Омской ВАШП)
25.09.44-05.45 п Федоров Алексей Григорьевич (был зам. ком. 241бад)

242нбад
10.06.42-11.02.43 п Дмитриев Кузьма Дмитриевич(был ком. ВВС 11А, стал зам. ком. 6ВА)
11.02.43-02.05.44 п Абанин Дмитрий Андреевич(был зам. ком. 241бад, погиб - сбит ЗА в ночь 01-02.05.44)
02.05.44 -05.45 п Калинин Павел Александрович(был зам. ком. 242нбад)

243шад переименована в 3гв.шад
05.06.42- 22.01.43 пп Дельнов Иван Васильевич(был зам. ком. ВВС 11А, снят за отсут. руководства подч. частями и высок. аварийность - стал ком. 784шап)
22.01.-18.03.43 п Сухоребриков Георгий Александрович(был зам. ком. 242нбад, стал ком. 3гв.шад)

244бад
12.06.-26.07.42 г-м Горбацевич Леонид Антонович(был ком. 3УАГ, смерт. ранен осколком бомбы на аэр.)
27.07.42-07.02.44 г-м Клевцов Василий Ильич(был зам. ком. 244бад, стал нач. 1ВАШ перв. обуч. в г.Кропоткин)
07.02.44-05.45 пп, п Недосекин Павел Владимирович(был зам. ком. 244бад)

245иад
03.08.42-09.45 пп, п Плещенко Григорий Петрович(был зам. ком. ВВС 36А)

246иад
03.08.-16.09.42 п Тягунов Василий Михайлович(был ком. ВВС 17А, погиб в авиакатастрофе) 
17.09.42-05.45 п Туренко Евгений Георгиевич(был ком. 2РАГ)

247бад
12.08.- 07.10.42 п Лебедев Виктор Федорович(был ком. ВВС Заб. фр.,  погиб в авиакатастрофе)
08.10.-23.12.42 вридкд пп Прокошев Иван Григорьевич(зам. ком. 247бад)
24.12.42-18.07.45 п Дмитриев Николай Иванович(был зам. ком. 213нбад, стал ком. дивизией резерва 12ВА)
19.07.-09.45 п Силаев Петр Андреевич(был пом. ком. 10ВА) 

248шад	
27.07.- 20.12.42 пп Кучма Петр Михайлович(был ком. 64шап, убыл на КУ с 09.08.43 стал ком. 211шад)	
21.12.42-09.45 п, г-м Савельев Иван Борисович(был ком. 23зап ВВС Зак. фр.)	

249иад	
27.07.42-31.05.43 п Сильвестров Анатолий Александрович(был зам. ком. ВВС 25А, стал ком. 295иад)	
01.06.43-07.45 гв.п Кондрат Емельян Филаретович(был идзам. ком. 215иад, в офицерском резерве 9ВА)	
07.45-09.45 п Михайлов Константин Андреевич(был ком. 34бад)

250иад	
27.07.42-25.11.43 пп, п Семененко Иван Андреевич(был ком. ВВС 35А, стал ком. 331иад)	
11.43-04.44 п Ячменев Семен Степанович(был , стал пом. ком. 9ВА)	
04.-10.44 пп Долбышев Михаил Дмитриевич(был зам. ком. 250иад, стал зам. ком. 29иад)	
31.10.44-15.02.45 идкд м Юдаев Виктор Никитович(был зам. ком. 29иад, стал зам. ком. 250иад)	
16.02.-09.45 п Немцевич Юрий Александрович(был зам. ком. по лётной подготовке 3забр)

----------


## Morsunin

251шад
05.08.42- 08.43 м, пп Макаров Василий Харитонович(был зам. ком. ВВС 34А, стал пом. ком. по ВСС 9ВА) 
08.43-05.45 п Кислов Андрей Александрович(был ком. 5забр)

252шад
27.07.42-22.02.44 пп, п Абросимов Борис Александрович(был зам. ком. ВВС 35А, погиб на стажировке в 16ВА при БВ - его самолет был подбит, раненный смог посадить самолет, после чего умер)

18.03.44-05.45 пп Макаров Василий Харитонович(был пом. ком. по ВСС 9ВА)

253шад
06.08.-12.42 м Преображенский Сергей Дмитриевич(был зам. ком. 32сад, убыл на КУ с 06.43 стал зам. ком. 265иад)
16.12.42-05.45 м, пп Цедрик Константин Терентьевич(был зам. ком. 53бад)

254сад, иад
05.08.42-05.45 пп Силаев Николай Андреевич(был ком. 301иап)

255сад
07.42-08.45 пп Васильев Василий Григорьевич(был ком. 5сабр, ранен осколками мины)
08.-09.45 п Бронза Борис Иванович(был инспектор по ТП 10ВА)

256иад
15.06.-07.42 идкд(ввиду болезни комдива) м Сухорябов Владимир Викентьевич(зам. ком. 256иад) с 07.42 назначен ком. 294иад
07.-12.42 м, пп Вусс Василий Никифорович(был ком. 521иап , убыл на КУ с 16.07.43 стал ком. 309иад)
27.12.42-20.03.43 идкд пп Федоров Иван Евграфович(зам. ком. 256иад) 
20.03.43-10.44 гв.пп, п Герасимов Николай Семенович(был инспектором по ИА Инспекции ВВС КА при НКО СССР, стал зам. ком. 245иад)
10.-11.44 идкд п Кузнецов Александр Владимирович(нш 256иад) 
06-17.11.44 идкд м Грядунов Михаил Иванович(зам. ком. 256иад)
17.11.44-05.45 п Нога Митрофан Петрович(был ком. 322иад)

257сад
26.02.43-05.45 пп, п Минаев Алексей Васильевич(был ком. 265иад)

258иад, сад переименована в 1гв.сад
28.11.-10.12.42 п Головня Михаил Михайлович(был ком. ВВС 26А, убыл на КУ с 07.43 стал  ком. 10иак)
11.12.42-27.02.43 вридком. гв.пп Рейфшнейдер(Калугин) Георгий Александрович(зам. ком. 258иад) стал ком. 260сад
27.02.-24.08.43 п Шанин Герман Аркадьевич(был ком. 261шад, стал ком. 1гв.сад)

259иад
24.11.42-13.08.43 пп, п Ячменев Семен Степанович(был ком. 92иап, стал ? с 11.43 ком. 250иад)
14.08.43-05.45 гв.пп, п Курбатов Яков Архипович(после КУ был зам. ком. 217иад)

260сад, бад
22.11.42-26.02.43 п Удонин Илья Давыдович(был ком. ВВС 19А, стал ком. 261шад)
26.02.43-05.45 гв.пп, п Рейфшнейдер(Калугин) Георгий Александрович(был зам. ком. 258иад)

----------


## Morsunin

261сад, шад
22.11.42-26.02.43 п Шанин Герман Аркадьевич(был ком. ВВС 32А, стал ком. 258иад)
26.02.43-05.45 п, г-м Удонин Илья Давыдович(был ком. 260сад)

262нбад
11.42-10.44 п, г-м Белицкий Геннадий Иванович(был зам. ком. 221бад, стал ком. 189шад)
10.44-05.45 г-м Тищенко Сергей Иосифович(был зам. ком. ВВС ПривВО)

263иад
27.07.1942

263бад переименована в 1гв.бад
14.09.42-18.03.43 кп гв.п Добыш Фёдор Иванович(был ком. 4гв.бап, стал ком. 1гв.бад)

264шад
14.06.- 08.42 г-м Папивин Николай Филиппович(был ком. 210иад, стал зам. ком. 3ВА)
08.42-03.09.43 п Оленев Николай Иванович(был зам. ком. 212шад, погиб в авиакатастрофе)
04.09.43-05.45 пп, п Клобуков Евгений Васильевич(был зам. ком. 264шад) 

265иад
09.06.-11.42 пп Коробков Павел Терентьевич(был ком. 16УАГ, стал ст.инспектором в Инспекции ВВС при зам.наркома обороны)
11.42-26.02.43 пп Минаев Алексей Васильевич(был зам. ком. 220иад, стал ком. 257сад)
02.- 06.43 пп, п Коробков Павел Терентьевич был ст.инспектором в Инспекции ВВС при зам. наркома обороны, стал ком. 320иад)
06.43-05.45 пп, п Карягин Александр Александрович(был зам.ком. 265иад)

266иад, шад переименована в 8гв.шад
08.06.-22.08.42 п Осадчий Александр Петрович(был ком. ВВС 24А, стал ком. 207иад)
21.08.42-05.03.44 п Родякин Федор Григорьевич(был зам. ком. 292шад, стал ком. 8гв.шад)

267шад переименована в 5гв.шад
06.06.-08.08.42 п Плешивцев Борис Ильич(был ком. ВВС 58А, снят за плохое руководство боевой работой, в рез-те потеряно 67Ил-2, с 03.09.42 стал зам. ком. 256иад) 
12.08.42-01.05.43 м, пп Коломейцев Леонид Викторович(был ком. 208шап, стал ком. 5гв.шад)

268иад переименована в 6гв.иад
09.06.- 06.07.42 пп Рязанов Василий Георгиевич(был ком. МАГ ЮЗФ, стал ком. 2ИА)
06.07.42-18.03.43 п Сиднев Борис Арсеньевич(был зам. ком. 268иад, стал ком. 6гв.иад)

269иад
07.-13.08.42 п Ларюшкин Илья Павлович(был нач. Сталинградской ВАШП, под следствием)
13.08.-20.09.42 вридкд пп Костенко Алексей Тимофеевич(зам. ком. 269иад)
20.09.-11.42 п Ларюшкин Илья Павлович(восстановлен в должности, стал зам. ком. 269иад)
11.42- 17.05.44 п Николаев Александр Павлович(был нач. отд. ИА Инспекции ВВС КА, снят за слабое руководство боевой работой  подчиненных, с 07.44 стал зам. ком. 240иад)
18.05.44-05.45 п Додонов Валентин Яковлевич(был зам. ком. 269иад)

270бад переименована в 6гв.бад
12.06.42-02.02.43 п Егоров Алексей Степанович(был ком. 99бап, отстранен, отправлен в распоряжение УК ВВС, с 18.02.43 стал ком. 46зап)
02.02.-23.10.43 пп, п Чучев Григорий Алексеевич(после ранения, был зам. ком. 211бад, стал ком. 6гв.бад)

----------


## Morsunin

271нбад переименована в 9гв.нбад
11.06.42-16.05.43 п Борисенко Михаил Харлампиевич(был ком. 4РАГ,  ранен 16.05.43)
17.05.-17.07.43 вридкд гв.пп Рассказов Константин Иванович(зам. ком. 271нбад)
17.07.43-05.44 п Борисенко Михаил Харлампиевич(после ранения, стал ком. 6сак)
17.05.44-19.08.44 гв.пп, п Рассказов Константин Иванович(был зам. ком. 271нбад, стал ком. 9гв.нбад)

272нбад переименована в 2гв.нбад
12.06.42-18.03.43 п Кузнецов Павел Осипович(был зам. ком. ВВС 38А, стал ком. 2гв.нбад)

273иад
25.12.42-01.04.43 вридкд п Антонов Николай Дмитриевич(одновременно зам.ком. 7иак ПВО)
01.04.43-07.06.44 пп, п Федоров Иван Евграфович(был зам. ком. 256иад, снят за неудовлетворительную работу стал зам. ком. 269иад)
07.06.44-05.44 гв.пп, п Исаев Николай Васильевич(был зам. ком. 9гв.иад) 

274иад переименована в 4гв.иад
02.07.-27.12.42 пп Московец Пимен Корнеевич(был ком. 126иад, стал ком. 141иад)
27.12.42-27.01.43 кд м Шапошников Николай Михайлович (летчик-инспектор по ТП 1иак) погиб во время трен. полета
27.01.-03.43 вридкд пп Бобрик Владимир Лукич(зам. ком. 274иад)
05.03.-21.03.43 гв.п Китаев Владимир Алексеевич(был ком. 283иад, стал ком. 4гв.иад)

275иад
10.11.42-16.07.43 гв.пп, п Мищенко Филипп Михайлович(был ком. 27гв.иап, стал ком. 296иад)
17.07.43-05.45 гв.п Матвеев Александр Андреевич(был зам. ком. 275иад) 

276бад
10.11.42-23.09.44 г-м Андреев Александр Петрович(был ком. ВВС 8А, стал нач. авиац. отдела Союзной контрольной комиссии в Финляндии)
 24.09.-10.44 вридкд пп Швындин Валентин Николаевич(зам. ком. 276бад)
10.44-05.45 г-м Нечипоренко Степан Игнатьевич(был ком. 202бад)

277шад
25.11.42-05.45 п, г-м Хатминский Федор Семенович(был ком. ВВС 23А) 

278иад
08.42-05.06.44 п Лисин Василий Тимофеевич(был зам. ком. ВВС 2уд.А, убыл в резерв Упр. кадров ВВС КА, с 11.44 стал ком. 19гв.бад)
06.06.44-05.45 пп, п Орлов Дмитрий Константинович(был зам. ком. 303иад)

279иад
08.42-17.12.43 п Дементьев Федор Никит(ов)ич(был ком. ВВС 54А, стал ком. 194иад)
18.12.43-05.45 пп, гв.п Благовещенский Всеволод Георгиевич(был зам. ком. 273иад)

280бад, сад, шад
01.08.42-05.43 г-м Буянский Николай Николаевич(был ком. 1УАГ, стал ком. 8АК ДД)
05.-13.12.43 гв.п Пушкарев Федор Степанович(был идком. 315иад, убыл на КУ с 07.44 стал ком. 1гв.сад)
14.12.43-05.45 кд пп, п Подмогильный Петр Михайлович(был зам. ком. 280сад)

----------


## Morsunin

281шад
02.08.42-05.45 пп, п Греськов Сергей Евменович(был зам. ком. 243шад)

282иад
06.07.42-24.06.43 пп, п Рязанов Андрей Матвеевич(был зам. ком. 1резабр, убыл на КУ с 08.02.44 стал ком. 193иад)
25.06.-15.07.43 вридкд пп Анащенко Иван Семенович(зам. ком. 282иад)
15.07.43-05.45 гв.пп, п Беркаль Юрий Михайлович(после КУ, был ст.инспектор по ТП 3ВА )

283иад
06.07.-20.07.42 п Баланов Никифор Федотович(был зам. ком. ВВС 44А, стал ком. 295иад
20.07.42-25.02.43 п Китаев Владимир Алексеевич(был, стал ком. 274иад)
02.43-12.43 п Денисов Сергей Прокофьевич(был в распоряжении Упр. кадров ВВС КА, снят за пьянство - убыл в распоряжение ком. ВВС КА)
12.43-05.45 гв.пп, п Чирва Степан Никитович(был ком. 56гв.иап)

284бад, нбад, иад
05.07.42-17.04.43 гв.п Пушкарев Федор Степанович(был нач. упр. 1-й воздушной трассы ВВС КА в Куйбышеве, стал идком. 315иад)
18.04.-02.05.43 идкд м Пинаев Василий Иванович(офицер штаба 2сак)
03.05.-22.07.43 вридкд м Покоевой Григорий Прокофьевич(был ком. 879сап, стал ком. 325нбад)
22.07.43-10.03.45 гв.пп, п Трушкин Иван Андреевич(был зам. ком. 2гв.нбад, стал нш 6бак)
10.03.-05.45 пп Маричев Павел Константинович(был зам. ком. 284нбад)

285бад переименована в 5гв.бад
08.07.42-03.09.44 п Сандалов Владимир Александрович был ? , стал ком. 5гв.бад)

286иад
05.07.42-03.45 пп, п Иванов Иван Иванович был ком. 27иад(группа ИА ПВО Крым.фр.), стал ком. 3гв.иад)
03.-05.45 гв.п Сталин Василий Иосифович(был ком. 3гв.иад)

287иад обращена на формирование упр. 11сак
12.07.42-24.07.43 п, г-м Данилов Степан Павлович(был зам. ком. ВВС 54А, стал ком. 11иак)

288иад
01.07.42-18.02.43 пп, п Коновалов Сергей Филиппович(был назначен зам. ком. 212сад, но в должность не вступил, до этого был зам. ком. ВВС 30А,  умер от отравления) 
19.02.43-05.45 п, г-м Смирнов Борис Александрович(был летчиком-инспектором Инспекции ВВС КА)

289шад
04.08.-18.10.42 пп Рейно Леонид Дави(ы)дович(был ком. 3резабр, стал начальником Управления ША ГУ БП ФА ВВС КА)
19.10.42-06.04.43 пп Аввакумов Михаил Васильевич(был ком. 232шап, стал зам. ком. 289шад)
06.04.43-14.05.44 п Пуцыкин Иван Петрович(был зам. ком. 289шад, стал нач. Балашовской ВАШП в СибВО)

26.06.44-05.45 пп Срулик Сергей Онуфриевич(был ком. 658шап)

290шад переименована в 6гв.шад
09.42-24.08.43 п, г-м Мироненко Павел Иванович(был ком. 103шап, стал ком. 6гв.шад)

----------


## Morsunin

291шад переименована в 10гв.шад
07.42-05.02.44 п, г-м Витрук Андрей Никифорович(был ком. зап, стал ком. 10гв.шад)

292шад переименована в 9гв.шад
22.07.42-01.03.43 п Каманин Николай Петрович(был зам. ком. ВВС САВО,  стал ком. 8сак)
01-17.03.43 вридкд п Гудков Федор Семенович(нш) 
17.03.43-05.02.44 п, г-м Агальцов Филипп Александрович(был нач. Тамбовской школы МАС, стал ком. 9гв.шад)

293бад переименована в 8гв.бад	
27.07.42-05.02.44 п Грибакин Гурий Васильевич(был ком. 2бап, стал ком. 8гв.бад)	

294иад переименована в 13гв.иад	
08.42-07.43 пп, п Сухорябов Владимир Викентьевич(был зам. ком. 256иад, стал ком. 1гв.иад)	
07.43-02.07.44 гв.пп, п Тараненко Иван Андреевич(был ком. 298иап, стал ком. 13гв.иад)	

295иад	
29.08.42-19.06.43 ГСС п Баланов Никифор Федотович(был ком. 283иад, стал ком. 317иад)	
20.06.-15.07.43 вридкд м Каминский Семен Петрович(зам. ком. по ПЧ)	
16.07.43-25.10.44 п Сильвестров Анатолий Александрович(был ком. 249иад, стал зам. ком. 242нбад)	
26.10.44-05.45 пп Шатилин Федор Семенович(был зам. ком. 295иад)	

296сад, иад	
03.08.-22.11.42 п Ковалев Тарас Евдокимович(был зам. ком. ВВС 15А, стал ком. 300шад)	
23.11.42-01.09.43  пп, п Большаков Николай Михайлович(был ком. 820шап, стал пом. ком. по ВСС 11ВА)	
02.09.43-09.45 п Мищенко Филипп Михайлович(был ком. 275иад)	

297иад	
10.42 вридкд ГСС п Шмельков Николай Иванович(зам. ком. 297иад) был вридком. 5забр 	
23.10.42-22.07.44	 ГСС п Шмельков Николай Иванович(был зам. ком. 297иад, отстранен от командования с 09.44 стал зам. ком. 234иад)
23.07.-02.10.44 вридкд п Нечаев Иван Константинович(зам. ком. 297иад)	
03.10.44-01.09.45	пп Сухачев Павел Петрович(был инспектор-летчиком по ТП ИА 12ВА)

298иад	
08.42-05.45 п, г-м Гущин Василий Андреевич(был зам. ком. 6иак ПВО)	

299шад переименована в 11гв.шад	
08.11.42-10.08.44 п, г-м Крупский Иван Васильевич(был ком. 3утап, стал ком. 1сак)	
11.08.44-19.08.44 вридкд пп Храмченко Василий Павлович(зам. ком.299шад) стал зам. ком.11гв.шад	

300шад	
02.12.42-22.02.45 п Ковалев Тарас Евдокимович(был ком. 296сад, стал ком. 197шад)	
23.02.-05.45 гв.п Тимофеев Вячеслав Арсеньевич(был ком. 197шад)

----------


## Morsunin

301бад
10.12.42- 15.03.43 п Полбин Иван Семенович(был пом. нач. инспекции ВВС КА по шт. и бомб. авиации, стал ком. 1бак)
16.03.43-05.45 п Федоренко Федор Михайлович(был зам. ком. 301бад)

302иад переименована в 14гв.иад
08.12.42-25.12.43 п Литвинов Борис Иванович(был ст.инспектором 13ВА, за груб. нар. воин. дисц. и плох. рук. стал ком. 909иап)
26.12.43-03.06.44 вридкд гв.пп Зиновьев Василий Иванович(зам. ком. 302иад)
03.06.44 гв.п Юдаков Алексей Павлович(был нач. 4-го отдела Упр. форм. и БП ВВС КА, стал ком. 14гв.иад)

303иад
20.01.-15.03.43 идкд пп Орлов Константин Дмитриевич(зам. ком. 303иад) был зам. ком. 234иад
15.03.43-05.45 г-м Захаров Георгий Нефедович(был нач. Ташкенской ВАШ стрелков-бомбардиров)

304бад, иад
08.03.-17.06.43 пп Набоков Семен Константинович(был зам. ком. 280бад, стал ком. 48аддд)
26.06.- 24.12.43 п Печенко Иогансен Константинович(был зам. ком. 11ВА, погиб в авиакатастрофе на Р-39)
24.12.43-22.02.44 идкд м Горегляд Леонид Иванович(зам. ком. 205иад)
22.02.-23.10.44 п Грисенко Александр Иванович(был зам. ком. 259иад, веротно медкомиссия(ампутирована нога) с 21.01.45 стал ком. 16гв.иад)
23.10.44-05.45 гв.п Хотелев Иосиф Сидорович(был зам. ком. 5гв.иад, стал зам. ком. 5гв.иад

305шад
03.-06.43
06.43-24.04.44 гв.пп, п Михевичев Николай Германович(был зам. ком. 4гв.шад, ранен - подожжен на Ил-2 ИА, с 09.44 стал нач. Ульяновской ВАШП)
25.04.44-05.45 п Полушко Федор Иванович(был зам. ком. 305шад)

306шад
19.03.43-09.44 п Миклашевский Александр Иванович(был ст.инспектором 12ВА, стал нач. отд. БП штаба ВВС ОрлВО)
09.43-24.03.44 гв.п Исупов Александр Филиппович(был зам. ком. 306шад, сбит ЗА - плен)
25.03.44-05.45 пп, п Иванов Александр Викторович(был зам. ком. 306шад)

307шад
03.43-05.45 п Кожемякин Александр Владимирович(был зам. ком. 230шад)

308шад
08.03.-27.06.43 пп, п Чубченков Кирилл Моисеевич(был ком. 6гв.шап, убыл на КУ с 02.44 стал ком. 206шад)
27.06.43-06.44 п Турыкин Григорий Прокофьевич(был зам. ком. 308шад, стал ком. 4сад ВВС Польши)
23.06.44-05.45 гв.п Чумаченко Леонид Карпович(был ком. 206шад)

309иад
18.02.-07.43 пп Гейбо Иосиф Иванович(был зам. ком. 203иад, убыл на КУ с 01.44 стал ком. 6гв.иад)
07.43-05.45 пп, п Вусс Василий Никифорович (после КУ до 12.42 был ком. 256иад)

310иад
22.03.-15.06.43 г-м Король Степан Георгиевич(был ком. 148иад ПВО, стал ком. 9иак ПВО)
12-19.06.43 вридкд пп Семенов Константин Александрович(зам. ком. 310иад)
23.06.43-05.45 п Костенко Алексей Тимофеевич(был ком. 101иад)

----------


## Morsunin

311шад
10.03.-26.04.43 идкд пп Смирнов Алексей Андреевич(зам. ком. 311шад)
27.04.-20.07.43 кд п Троян Алексей Петрович(был зам. ком. 215иад, снят за личную недисциплинированность, стал зам. ком. 136шад)
20.07.-03.08.43 вридкд пп Смирнов Алексей Андреевич(зам. ком. 311шад)
03.08.43-28.08.44 п Васильев Василий Васильевич(был ком. 233шад, освобожден от должности, стал зам. ком. 211шад)
29.08.-10.44 вридкд пп Карякин Василий Георгиевич (зам. ком. 311шад)
10.44-05.45 гв.пп Заклепа Кирилл Петрович(был ком. 6гв.шап)

312нбад
24.04.43-10.08.44 п Кузнецов Петр Николаевич(был зам. ком. 206шад, тяж. ранен, после лечения стал нач. отд. БП штаба ВВС УрВО)
10.08.44-05.45 гв.п Чанпалов Василий Павлович(был нач. авиаотдела штаба 1гв.А)

313нбад
22.04.43-05.45 п Воеводин Александр Алексеевич(был ком. 707нбап)

314нбад
04.43-05.45 п Плахов Сергей Федорович(после КУ, был зам. ком. 8забр)

315иад
17.04.-05.05.43 ид гв.п Пушкарев Федор Степанович(был ком. 284иад, стал ком. 280сад)
05.05.43-05.45 п Литвинов Виктор Яковлевич(был зам. ком. 286иад)

316шад
15.05.43-05.45 пп, п Ерохин Анатолий Алексеевич(был зам. ком. 30бад)

317иад
30.06.43-28.07.44 п Баланов Никифор Федотович(был ком. 295иад, освобожден от должности - в распоряжении ком. ВВС Зап.фр. ПВО)
28.07.44-05.45 п Баранов Павел Николаевич(был зам. ком. 104иад)

318иад 
06.43-05.45 пп, п Демидов Нестор Филиппович(был ком. 28иап)

319иад
24.06.43- 07.44 пп, п Лашин Владимир Леонидович(был ком. 562иап, ⁮тяжело ранен)
12.07.44-02.02.45 идкд гв.п Шалыганов Сергей Васильевич(зам.ком. 319иад)
02.02.45-05.45 п Лашин Владимир Леонидович(после лечения)

320иад
27.06.43-06.44 п Коробков Павел Терентьевич(был ком. 265иад, убыл в распоряжение ОК ВВС КА, потом стал зам. ком. 215иад)
06.44-05.45 пп, п Панов Антон Георгиевич(был зам. ком. 320иад)

----------


## Morsunin

321бад
18.06.43-05.45 гв.п Чук Иван Григорьевич(был ком. 13гв.бап) 

322иад
27.06.43-01.11.44 пп, п Нога Митрофан Петрович(был ком. 144иад, стал ком. 256иад)
01-14.11.44 вридкд пп Лобов Георгий Агеевич (зам. ком. 322иад)
14.11.44-05.45 гв.пп Семенов Александр Федорович(был зам. ком. 3гв.иад)

323иад
19.07.43-05.45 п Рыбаков Павел Павлович(был ст.советником ВВС в Китае)

324иад
06.43-03.44 идкд п Фомин Федор Иванович(зам. ком. 324иад) был зам. ком. 259иад
03.44-05.45 гв.п Ларюшкин Илья Павлович(был зам. ком. 8гв.иад)

325нбад
17.08.43-05.45 пп, п Покоевой Григорий Прокофьевич(был ком. 284нбад)

326нбад, бад
15.10.43-17.06.44 п, г-м Федульев Семен Иванович(после лечения, был ком. 213нбад, стал зам. ком. по БП 14ВА)
18.06.44-05.45 п Лебедев Василий Сергеевич(был зам. ком. 334бад)

327бад
15.10.43-20.01.45 п Петров Павел Максимович(был ком. 8забр, зачислен в резерв Упр. кадров ВВС КА(по болезни))
21.01.-05.45 гв.п Пушкарев Федор Степанович(был ком. 16гв.иад)			

328иад			
10.43-09.08.44 г-м Гусев Александр Иванович(был ком. 104иад, стал зам. ком. 1ИА  ПВО)			
10.08.44-05.45 пп Погребняк Григорий Фалалеевич(был зам.ком. 328иад)			

329иад			
24.10.43-05.45 гв.пп, п Осипов Александр Алексеевич(был ком. 57гв.иап)			

330иад			
09.11.43-05.45 гв.п Андреев Александр Михайлович(был зам. ком. 3гв.иад)

----------


## Morsunin

331иад	
25.11.43 п Семененко Иван Андреевич(был ком. 250иад) 	

332шад	
23.11.43-05.04.44 гв.пп Савченко Павел Афанасьевич(был зам. ком. 3гв.шад, умер в госпитале 07.05.44)
05.05.44-05.45 п Тихомиров Михаил Иванович(был зам. ком. 211шад)

333шад
01.12.43-05.45 гв.п Аввакумов Михаил Васильевич(был зам. ком. 7гв.шад)

334бад
15.11.43-16.03.45 п Скок Иван Потапович(был ком. 58бап, стал ком. 6бак)
16.03.-09.45 гв.п Белый Федор Дмитриевич(был зам. ком. 6гв.бад)

335шад
12.43-05.45 п, г-м Александров Сергей Сергеевич(был зам. ком. 308шад)

336иад
12.12.43-30.05.44 п Петров Сергей Максимович(был зам. ком. 315иад, НБЗ)
01.06.44-05.45 п Гращенков Сергей Павлович(был зам. ком. 336иад)

Ну вот, как-бы всё.
Хотелось бы увидеть отзывы, надо ли продолжать(гвардейские, АДД, и прочие), может тема народу не интересна?

----------


## Shekastui

Михайлов Константин Алексеевич - это мой прадед. Он за Корею в итоге генерал-майора получил.

----------

